# Paint crack on the tail after two years of new car ownership, warranty coverage possible?



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

That should be covered under the bumper to bumper warranty.

Also I'm pretty sure there is rust coverage above and beyond that. I would think that would cover paint too.

Look in your owners manual.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I agree, give the dealer a call and get an appointment booked in.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

I wonder if it’s a thing with the 2019s? I have a paint crack where the button to open the hatch is but I don’t pay much mind as it’s not that noticeable.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

JLL said:


> That should be covered under the bumper to bumper warranty.
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure there is rust coverage above and beyond that. I would think that would cover paint too.
> 
> Look in your owners manual.


Would they still cover that on the plastic bumper though? I honestly don't know either way just seems like they might take issue with that.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Iamantman said:


> Would they still cover that on the plastic bumper though? I honestly don't know either way just seems like they might take issue with that.


Is the bumper cracked or the paint?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

JLL said:


> Is the bumper cracked or the paint?


I'm talking about the paint. I live in the city and at this point 30k on the odometer I've got a handful of spider cracks in my bumper paint from people parking in front/behind me on a daily basis. Like if that's the case, I'm getting a new paint job at 35,999 miles lol


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Iamantman said:


> I'm talking about the paint. I live in the city and at this point 30k on the odometer I've got a handful of spider cracks in my bumper paint from people parking in front/behind me on a daily basis. Like if that's the case, I'm getting a new paint job at 35,999 miles lol


My guess is GM won't cover impact damage like that.

Cars don't stay new forever.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh yeah sorry that was meant tongue and cheek. That's why I was saying that though because moko's defect looks like to me. That's what happens to the paint once you've been tapped a few times. It doesn't just appear. At least that's how it looks to me because I've got a couple of those on my rear bumper just like that.


----------

